# DIY CO2 Diffuser for an external Filer



## Grin1118 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I wanted to know if there is a really efficient way to run a Diffuser on an external filter? I have tried to put my CO2 Supply into the water intake, but I think it is just dissipating out of the water right away.

If you want to see the situation that I am in, I have a thread with some pictures of my rig.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-planted-aquariums/76346-new-10-gallon-planted-tank.html

Also this is the filter I am using.

http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=107&PROD_ID=01006000020101

Thanks guys.


----------



## Sketch (Jan 18, 2011)

hi there. i use external filters too. my co2 is bubbled into the aquarium using airstone. i place the airstone so that as much bubble as possible gets sucked into the water intake.

airstone breaks the bubble into smaller bubbles, but i find its not fine enough. the filter takes the bubbles in and breaks it down smaller for me and gets trapped in the sponge inside the filter. those that escapes the filter are really tiny. hope this helps. also if too much bubbles escape into the aquarium you could try adding more sponge.


----------



## ermd (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi

I use an Up aqua CO2 Atomizer system / diffuser which I bought on ebay.
It seems to do the job. I have attached it to the return pipe going back into the tank.
I don’t think it will work with DIY CO2 as it needs to be pressurised to pass through the diffuser material.


----------

